

Browser Stats: Firefox 3.5 Is More Popular Than IE 7 or IE 8 - RK
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Browser_Stats%3A_Firefox_3DOT5_Is_More_Popular_Than_IE_7_or_IE_8

======
oliverkofoed
I love the fact that we've gotten speed of innovation back into web browsers,
and i wouldn't ever want to go back.

However, i also fondly remember a time not long ago where all i had to do was
to develop in IE6 and I'd be sure it would work for most everybody ;-)

------
Semiapies
However, Firefox 3.5 < (IE 7 || IE 8).

